# Indexing Valve vs Electric Sprinkler Valves



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in a bit of a pickle and totally confused. Just had an irrigation company come out and give estimate to reactivate an old sprinkler system in a house we just bought in Boynton Beach Florida. The old system had an indexing valve controlling the different zones. Here is my problem.

The irrigation guy says they don't using indexing valves anymore; they use electric only. Says the mechanical indexing valves are crap.

My nephew who works for a guy with a lot of sprinkler systems on a private airport says just the opposite. The electric valves are crap and they took them all out and put in indexing valves.

On top of that the ajoining county is so against indexing valves, they are offering a rebate to replace them with electric valves.

Anyone care to comment on this valve issue? thanks.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's preference and it could have to with the inability to have different time settings by zone with the indexing valve. 

It's your choice. If you replace with an indexing valve, there's less work. If you move to electric valves, you need a controller, a manifold for the new valves and all of the associated wiring. 

Future maintenance is simpler too with the indexing valve. It all depends how you use your system.


----------

